# Top 5 inland lakes



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

So we all know Erie has the best ice fishing for eyes hands down but when it comes to inland lakes top pics vary as much as the weather does, so what are yours, here's mine.
1. Mosquito..walleye, crappie
2. Ladue...crappie, white perch
3. Deer creek...channel cats, crappie
4. Berlin...walleye, crappie
5. West branch...sucks I just refuse to give up on it!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

being down south my list would be>
Kiser -Perch, LMB, Cats crappies
CJ Brown -Loads of small fish but lots of action
Eastwood- LMB,Perch, cats crappies and gills
Acton- loads of smaller fish here but lots of action
Indian - I hate this lake but everyone else seems to do ok there


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

1.Pymi- walleye/ crappie
2. Mosquito walleye/crappie/ bluegill 
3. Berlin crappie/walleye 
4. West branch crappie
5. Mogadore crappie/bluegill


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

1- Brimfield Lake 2- West Branch 3- Long Lake (Portage Lakes) 4- Ohio Erie Canal 5- Turtle Pond


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

1) Wahoo Ditch 
2) Clays Park Water Park
3)Cedar Point Carp Pond
4)Cold Creek Fish Hatchery
5)Kalahari


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol you stiffs!!! You've never iced fished before.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Been to Kalahari....too crowded..lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mosquito
Nimisila
Lake Anna - Barberton
Lake Rockwell
Little Turtle Pond


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Saw the Swedish Ice Bikini Squad at Kalahari. Just sayin'...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

No wonder it was crowded


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Ice bucket john was trying to teach them to jig his rod. Such a nice guy, promotes ice fishing everywhere he goes...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hold on! Icebucketjohn, Rockwell??


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol....he's got a "special" permit. You need the same thing to teach rod technique at kalhari.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

IBJ hear that rod jigging seminar would go over well at Nimi lot.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

...Talk about PALM RODS....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha that's funny IBJ


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Southwest Bass wise I would have to go with:

1. Acton- Very good lake to fish at if you like to fish the bank.
2. Kiser- Tons of lily pads, my PB canoe bass is out of here.
3. Local pond in Beavercreek- afraid I can't disclose the location, but my PB Bass, Catfish, and Sunfish were all caught here.
4. Rush Run Lake- Very small lake, fairly deep, and full of standing timber.
5. Lake Guntersville- Sorry I had to.


----------

